# DUBAI's PROJECTS - WEBSITES



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Hope there is not much stuff missing.

some are even down but well those were online some time back.


dubai aid city http://www.dubai-aid-city.com/ 
arabian ranches http://www.arabianranches.com/enter.html 
atlantis hotel on palm jumeirah http://www.atlantisthepalm.com/movie.html 
dubai autodrome http://www.dubaiautodrome.com/ 
Business Bay www.businessbay.ae
burj dubai residences http://www.theresidences.ae/swf/nav_sketch.html 
financial centre http://www.difc.ae/ 
metals & commodities centre http://www.dmcc.ae/ 
dubai design centre http://www.dubaidesigncentre.ae/main.html 
internet city http://www.dubaiinternetcity.com/ 
dubai land http://www.dubailand.ae/ 
maritime city http://www.dubaimaritimecity.ae/index.asp 
dubai pearl http://www.dubaipearl.com/ 
silicon oasis http://www.dso.ae/index.asp 
emirates palace hotel abu dhabi http://www.emiratespalace.com/eng/main.htm 
festival city http://www.dubaifestivalcity.com/content/home_page.html 
Ibn Battuta http://www.ibnbattutamall.com/
global village http://www.globalvillage.ae 
healthcare city http://www.dhcc.ae/ 
hydropolis http://www.hydropolis.com/project/index.html 
international city http://www.internationalcity.ae 
jumeirah beach residence http://www.jbr.ae/index.html 
jumeirah islands http://www.jumeirahislands.ae/index.htm 
jumeirah lake towers http://www.jumeirahlaketowers.com 
jumeirah village http://www.jumeirahvillage.ae/jv_main.html 
knowledge village http://www.kv.ae/ 
media city http://www.dubaimediacity.com/main/index.html 
sports city http://www.dubaisportscity.ae/ 
dubai mall 1 http://www.dubaimall.info/ 
dubai mall 2 http://www.thedubaimall.com/ 
the gardens http://www.thegardens.ae/ 
the oldtown at burj dubai http://www.theoldtown.ae/ 
the palm http://www.thepalm.ae/thepalm/ 
the world http://www.theworld.ae/theworld/theworld.html 
the jewel http://www.thejewelresort.com/Homepage/ 
dubai mountain city http://www.dubai-mountain-city.com/ 
Dubai Waterfront www.dubaiwaterfront.ae


al fattan towers http://www.alfattan.com 
al seef tower http://www.vakson.com/alseeftower/index.htm 
al waleed paradise tower http://www.alwaleed.co.ae/ 
dubai arch tower http://www.aber.ae/aber02.htm 
armada towers http://www.armadatowers.com/ 
arshia marina http://www.arshiamarina.com/ 
ary marina view http://www.arymarinaview.com/ 
azure http://www.azuredubai.com/ 
bonnington tower http://www.bonningtontower.com/ 
burj dubai http://www.burjdubai.com/ 
burj dubai residences http://www.theresidences.ae/swf/nav_sketch.html 
concorde tower (provisional) http://www.altawash.net/prj_concorde_tower.asp 
dreams apartments http://www.dreamsapartments.com/web/ 
emerald residence http://www.vakson.com/emerald/index.htm 
fortune tower http://www.fortunetower.com/ 
global lake view http://www.globallakeview.com/ 
grosvenor house http://www.lemeridien.com/united_arab_emirates/dubai/hotel_ae1821.shtml
horizon tower http://www.dre.ae/horizon_overview.php 
icon tower http://www.vakson.com/icontower/index.htm 
indigo tower http://www.indigotower.com/about_the_tower.htm 
kg tower http://www.kgtower.com/index.html 
la riviera tower http://www.larivieratower.com/index.htm 
lake city http://www.lakecitydubai.com/ 
lake terrace http://laketerrace.damacproperties.com/ 
lake view http://lakeview.damacproperties.com/ 
le reve http://www.lerevedubai.com/index2.html 
madina tower (provisional) http://www.reefrealestate.net/ 
manchester towers http://www.manchestertowers.com/about_us.htm 
marina crown http://www.vakson.com/marina/index.htm 
marina diamond http://www.marinadiamond.com/ 
marina heights tower http://www.marinaheightstower.com/ 
marina mansions http://www.marinamansions.com/ 
marina residence http://www.marina-residence.com/ 
marina terrace http://www.marinaterrace.com/ 
marinascape http://www.marinascape.com/ 
new dubai gate http://www.nbico.net/ 
oceana http://www.vakson.com/oceana/index.htm and www.nakheel.ae 
ocean heights http://www.damacproperties.com/oceanheights/index.html 
palm springs http://palmsprings.damacproperties.com/ 
saba towers http://www.saba-re.com/index1.htm 
seef towers http://www.deyaar.ae/ 
sky gardens http://www.skygardens-difc.com/ 
supreme tower http://www.supreme-tower.com/index_en.htm 
the palladium http://www.etastarproperties.com/ 
the belvedere http://www.etastarproperties.com/ 
the waterfront http://www.thewaterfrontdubai.com/wf_flash/index.html 
the waves http://thewaves.damacproperties.com/ 
time place http://www.timeplacedubai.com/ 
westside apartments http://www.westsidemarina.com/westside.htm 
wind towers http://www.windtowers.net/ 



www.emaar.com 
www.nakheel.ae 
www.damacproperties.com 
www.projectdubai.com 
www.gowealthy.com 
www.atkins-me.com 
www.vakson.com 
www.dimensions-ec.com


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

I hope Dubailand will get a better website when opened


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Sticky please!

Wonderful idea and great work


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Flo, for a 17 year old student, pursuing "the highest honour" in German education, you have a damn lotta time on your hands, my friend!


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Holy crap Flo, respect for this work (once again)!


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

seriously impressive list there, Sir Flo~~


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

I just clicked on your last one there Flo, the Wind Tower website and there's nothing there, its just got a little picture of a man with a beard, holding up loads of cash in one hand, his middle finger of the other hand, and a slogan reading "Bye Bye!!!" :jk:


----------

